# BBB.net Pre-Season Top 10



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

** I need someone to calculate the results. If someone is willing to do this.. just say. And, once someone has said they will do it. Let the fun begin!


Everyone put in your Pre-Season top 10 teams...


1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10. 


We can do the top 25 later.. 10 for now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Duke
3. Kansas
4. Connecticut
5. Illinois
6. Wake Forest
7. Mississippi State 
8. Wisconsin
9. Texas
10. Michigan State


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

1.North Carolina
2.Kansas
3.Mich St
4.Wake Forrest
5.Kentucky
6.Duke
7.Texas
8.Georgia Tech
9.Illinios
10.Pitt


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Kansas
3. Wake Forest
4. North Carolina
5. Kentucky
6. Michigan State
7. Texas
8. Illinois
9. Duke
10. Connecticut


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Kansas
Georgia Tech
Wake Forest
North Carolina
Connecticut
Kentucky
Duke
Michigan State
Texas
Illinois


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Kansas
2. North Carolina
3. Kentucky
4. Georgia Tech
5. Wake Forest
6. Mississippi State
7. U Conn
8. Illinois
9. Pittsburgh
10. Alabama


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 1. Kansas
> 2. North Carolina
> 3. Kentucky
> ...


Thanks Bryan, but Kentucky can't be number 3 AND number 5. :grinning:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks Bryan, but Kentucky can't be number 3 AND number 5. :grinning:



Haha. My bad. Meant to have Wake Forest at 5. Thanks.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. North Carolina
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Oklahoma State
6. Mississippi State
7. Illinois
8. Connecticut
9. Kansas
10. Duke


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

1. North Carolina
2. Illinois
3. Kansas
4. Wake Forest
5. Kentucky
6. Georgia Tech
7. Uconn
8. Duke
9. Mississippi St.
10. Michigan St.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

1. Wake Forest
2. GTech
3. UNC
4. Kentucky
5. Kansas
6. Illinois
7. Michigan State
8. UConn
9. Texas
10. Pitt


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

I think Alabama will be very good. I just don't know about their depth. They are returning 4 starters. And, have a great freshman in Ron Steele(PG), to come in and pick up Pettway's slack. I think Bama should have a great year next year.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

1) Kansas
2) North Carolina
3) Wake Forest
4) Georgia Tech
5) Michigan State
6) Illinois
7) Duke
8) Louisville
9) Kentucky
10) Mississippi State


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Wow, not one single vote for the ACC Tournament Champions. I have them as my top team, and not just because they're my favorite team. I really really surprised to not even see them once on this thread. Look at this lineup(probable starters in *bold*):

C- * Ekene Ibekwe* (Hassan Fofana/Will Bowers)
PF- *Travis Garrison* (James Gist/Ekene Ibekwe/Nik Caner-Medley/Mike Grinnon)
SF- *Nik Caner-Medley* (James Gist//DJ Strawberry/Mike Grinnon)
SG- *Chris McCray* (Mike Jones/DJ Strawberry/Sterling Ledbetter)
PG- *John Gilchrist* (Sterling Ledbetter/DJ Strawberry)


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

Not trying to be a homer here, but any poll with Syracuse outside the top 10 is moronic. The frosh last year all started showing signs at the end of the year, we have perhaps the best player in the country in his "contract year" with Hakim Warrick, the most clutch shooter in college basketball Mr. McNamara, and athletic talent all over the board from 1-5. Just watch. I think you'll all be shocked. BTW I have UNC as my #1. I think UNC vs. Cuse in the championship with Roy getting revenge on JB.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I think it is a tad early for this, but here goes.

1-Wake Forest
2-Kentucky
3-Illinois
4-Kansas
5-Georgia Tech
6-Texas
7-Michigan State
8-Oklahoma State
9-Duke
10-North Carolina


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

1. UNC
2. Kansas
3. Wake Forest
4. Illinios
5. Pittsburgh
6. Georgia Tech
7. Kentucky
8. Texas
9. Mississippi State
10.Louisville


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Michigan State is not a top 10 team...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

People are starting to state their cases for 'their teams', so maybe I should state the case for 'my team's' rival...:laugh:

Oklahoma State returns everyone from a Final 4 team except for Tony Allen..he was a great player but IMO Joey Graham can be even better...His twin Stevie should step right in and be a solid producer...not to mention they add a really nice recruiting class of JamesOn Curry and Pettway, a JUCO big man...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> Michigan State is not a top 10 team...


My bad, I knew I should have put Iowa


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*we will make some noise...feel it.*

Lots of people leaving out Syracuse...we have the dynamic duo of Warrick-McNamara, both of them could go off for 30, and one of the best College coaches ever in Boeheim.

Only detriment to our team is Forth, the college version of Olowokandi. But these teams will be hearing from the Cuse come tourney time.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Lot's of people putting Kentucky in the top 5. Remember, we have a lot of young guys on our team that are going to be asked to do big things this season. If anyone can mold them together quickly, it's Tubby, but hey, if you rank them in the top 5 and they lose early on, don't say I didn't tell ya so.


----------



## IggytoWiz_at5 (Jun 5, 2004)

Somebody Please include Maryland on their list, they'll be a top 10 team when its all do.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: we will make some noise...feel it.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Lots of people leaving out Syracuse...we have the dynamic duo of Warrick-McNamara, both of them could go off for 30, and one of the best College coaches ever in Boeheim.
> 
> Only detriment to our team is Forth, the college version of Olowokandi. But these teams will be hearing from the Cuse come tourney time.


Cuse is going to be damn good, & there are a few teams that we are leaving out that could very well be in the top ten, Maryland(Won the ACC title, & are coming back), Bama(same team as last year that took them to th elite 8), Miss St(SEC palyer of the year returning), Florida(a lot of talent if the coaches can pull it together), Ok St.(Returning big guns from last years team that took them to the Final Four),Pitt, Gonzaga,Xavier,Arizona, etc..........


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: we will make some noise...feel it.*



> Originally posted by <b>TruCrimson</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuse is going to be damn good, & there are a few teams that we are leaving out that could very well be in the top ten, Maryland(Won the ACC title, & are coming back), Bama(same team as last year that took them to th elite 8), Miss St(SEC palyer of the year returning), Florida(a lot of talent if the coaches can pull it together), Ok St.(Returning big guns from last years team that took them to the Final Four),Pitt, Gonzaga,Xavier,Arizona, etc..........



Alabama as well. I was on Alabama's bandwagon all year last year. UAB as well. And, I think it payed off in my bracket.


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

I do like Bama's chances next season, but it always seems like when Bama is suppose to do something, they don't, but when they are the underdogs, they always suprise people,......so please don't put us in the top ten


----------



## MavsPoke (Jan 21, 2004)

*Oklahoma State wins Big12 again*

Oklahoma State should be favored to win the Big12 again. 

PG - Lucas, Curry
SG - Bobik, Stevie Graham
SF - Joey Graham
PF - IMAC, Crawford
C - Pettaway, Monds

The addition of Pettaway makes the Pokes much bigger and allows IMAC to move to the 4 and Joey to move to the 3. Much more natural postions for each. 

Look for big, big things from Joey this year. Perhaps another Big12 conf player of the year. He should be one of the front runners. Most draft projections for next year are higher on him than for Tony Allen this year.

We should see Joey's twin brother Stevie emerge into the starting lineup this year pushing Bobik, now that Tony Allen has left for a probable first round draft pick to the NBA.

This team went to the final four last year with major questions conerning the Center position. The sky is the limit with a true presence in the paint maning the Center position. 

The guard trio of Lucas, Bobik and Stevie should be one of the best in the Big12. Add the phenom Curry to that list and perhaps you have one of the best backcourts in the country.

OSU looks bigger and deaper this year. They should be favorites to win the Big12. Superior talent, championship experience and one of the top coaching staffs in the NCAA should push OSU above KU and Texas when compiling a top 10 list.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

why everyone have UNC in top 5? 

I am not totally sold on UNC yet.


----------



## Cusematt23 (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> why everyone have UNC in top 5?
> 
> I am not totally sold on UNC yet.


Two names. Marvin Williams. Raymond Felton. Maybe the two best players in college basketball next year(can you tell I'm very high on Mr. Williams? He's better than Deng.). And hell, throw in a top 5 coach and maybe the best 2 in the country and maybe a top 5 center. Chemistry could be a problem like last year, but their depth looks to be improved so that shouldn't be such a factor.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> 
> Two names. Marvin Williams. Raymond Felton. Maybe the two best players in college basketball next year(can you tell I'm very high on Mr. Williams? He's better than Deng.). And hell, throw in a top 5 coach and maybe the best 2 in the country and maybe a top 5 center. Chemistry could be a problem like last year, but their depth looks to be improved so that shouldn't be such a factor.


yes two very good players, I just can not justify them as number one that some have.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cusematt23</b>!
> 
> Two names. Marvin Williams. Raymond Felton. Maybe the two best players in college basketball next year(can you tell I'm very high on Mr. Williams? He's better than Deng.). And hell, throw in a top 5 coach and maybe the best 2 in the country and maybe a top 5 center. Chemistry could be a problem like last year, but their depth looks to be improved so that shouldn't be such a factor.


Sean May is not a top 5 center. He was extremely lackluster last year and I expect the same this year. Put a quick C on him and he doesn't know what to do.

Also, you can't be a top 5 coach if you have never coached a team to a championship.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Oklahoma State wins Big12 again*



> Originally posted by <b>MavsPoke</b>!
> Oklahoma State should be favored to win the Big12 again.
> 
> PG - Lucas, Curry
> ...


I love the Pokes and feel they're perenially underrated, but there might be some folks up in Lawrence who'd dispute your claim above, at least right now in the pre-preseason...

PG -- Miles (Sr.), Robinson (top 30)
SG -- Langford (Sr.), Lee (Sr.)
SF -- Giddens, Galindo (top 50)
PF -- Simien (Sr.), Jackson (top 50)
C -- Kaun (top 25), Giles (top 50)

Texas has a legit beef as well.



> Look for big, big things from Joey this year. Perhaps another Big12 conf player of the year. He should be one of the front runners. Most draft projections for next year are higher on him than for Tony Allen this year.


Joey's my sleeper pick -- for _national POY._



> We should see Joey's twin brother Stevie emerge into the starting lineup this year pushing Bobik, now that Tony Allen has left for a probable first round draft pick to the NBA.


Allen will most likely be picked up in the early to mid second round, probably as a defensive specialist. He was fun as hell to watch in college.



> The guard trio of Lucas, Bobik and Stevie should be one of the best in the Big12. Add the phenom Curry to that list and perhaps you have one of the best backcourts in the country.


OSU will have a solid backcourt, but it will be down from last year IMO. Allen did so many things...he'll be hard as hell to replace. Especially when you don't have elite talent coming in to replace him.



> OSU looks bigger and deaper this year. They should be favorites to win the Big12. Superior talent, championship experience and one of the top coaching staffs in the NCAA should push OSU above KU and Texas when compiling a top 10 list.


I'd have KU and Texas as the clear favorites to win the Big XII this year. Why?

1.) OSU lost their freaking Hall of Fame coach this offseason.

2.) Kansas has more championship experience than anyone in the league (and perhaps anyone in the country).

3.) Both Kansas and Texas have better talent top to bottom.

That said, I always root for OSU. Even though Eddie's gone, I won't change my habit one bit.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh yeah -- Syracuse is my pick for #11. You can't dispute Boeheim, G-Mac and Warrick, but I'm still wondering if they can string together a real significant winning streak with the existing roster.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> 1.) OSU lost their freaking Hall of Fame coach this offseason.


Huh? All they did was name Sean Sutton head coach designate for whenever Eddie decides to retire, probably at least 3 more years down the road...

And it remains to be seen whether or not Kansas has any decent big man outside of Simien..I know they're highly-ranked coming in but that doesn't always mean they'll produce as freshmen...



> Joey's my sleeper pick -- for national POY.


Nice. It's good to see people outside of the state of Oklahoma notice how talented he really is...I think he'll be much better this year at SF than he was playing PF last year...

OSU and Kansas are easily the best 2 teams in the conference, I think they're probably at least 10 poll-spots above Texas...I know Texas has studs coming in but they lost quite a bit last year as well.


----------



## MavsPoke (Jan 21, 2004)

*Not so fast Vega*

Thanks for the nice post Vega. It hard to find anyone who respects OSU outside of the Big12. I assume you are a KU fan. 

I noticed that you and many others did not place OkState in your top ten. I find this to be blatant homerism. I guess every year every top ten could just be Duke and KU and UK and Zona and NC and yada yada. This is just lazy. Fans from other conferences need to stop penciling in KU and Texas and OU and GodForbid Mizzou in thier preseason top ten.

I know KU and Texas fans will argue on the strength of players who haven't played D1 ball that thier teams should be top 10. Well I think OkState can argue on the strength of experience and returning final 4 contributors combined with bright prospects that fill definate needs. 



One more thing. I think the demise of one Eddie Sutton has been much exagerated. In the last week it has been annouced the Sean Sutton will be Eddie's succesor at OSU when Eddie retires. Eddie has not retired yet. Most look for him to be the head coach at OSU for another 4-5 years. 

Like I said OSU has one of the top coaching staffs in the country with Eddie, Sean, Glen Cyprien, James Dickey, etc. Good luck to the Hawks, but OSU should be the favorites if you take out bias.


----------



## MavsPoke (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hollis = OU fan????*

Hey Hollis, 

You sure your an OU fan?? I'm confused?? You seem like a decent enough guy. What gives?? 

Hollis Price along with Eddie Najera and Quentin Griffin are players from my schools rival who I can't hate on because they are consumate profesionals who are impossible to hate. 

Much love to Hollis. Perhaps OSU and OU fans can get along.


I'm outta this thread. Just found out the Mavs traded Jamison to the Wiz for the #5. Shaq and Dirk will play side by side with Eddie Najera. Count on it.


----------



## MavsPoke (Jan 21, 2004)

*One more post*

Heads up on Joey Graham for non Big12 fans who don't know.

I think the sky is the limit for Joey this comming year. From what we saw last year, this guy seriously has a rediculous balance of inside/outside game combined with phenomenal strength that makes him ungaurdable by many teams at the college level.

Folks. No kidding here. If you haven't seem him play yet, you will next year. He is one very, very strong kid. He has an outside jumper that is money. He was hesitant to shoot the three early in the season (Eddie frowns upon jacking up threes), but by mid-season he was stroking the three ball close to 50%.

This from a POWER guy who can handle the ball well enough in a half court set to get open anytime he wants. He was very raw and sometimes hesitant, but with Tony Allen gone (possibly in the first round) he will be asked to score a bunch. And believe me he can.

I saw him rebound in traffic beneath the rim surrounded by three bigger defenders. I thought he would dribble out and kick out to the PG to reset after his nice Oboard. But NOOOO, Joey catapults himself up through three bigger defenders who foul the crap out of him to no avail as he slams the ball through from under the basket for the emphatic AND1.

Dude is STRONG like and OX. Quick like a Gazelle. And can drain it from downtown at an impressive clip.

Dont sleep on Joey next year. Like TA who was the Big12 Newcomeer of the Year and went on to become the Big12 Player of the Year, Joey will do the same.

However, Joey has much more potential.

Cant wait to see how good he is once Eddie has gotten another year to teach the Kid how real Defense is played.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Huh? All they did was name Sean Sutton head coach designate for whenever Eddie decides to retire, probably at least 3 more years down the road...


Complete and utter ****-up on my part. For some reason, ever since the announcement I'm thinking that Eddie friggin' retired.

Feel free to give me hell. My friends already have and will continue to do so. It's like one of those weird mental glitches that repeats in your head like a broken record.

I still have KU and Texas as co-leaders, with OSU a close second.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> Nice. It's good to see people outside of the state of Oklahoma notice how talented he really is...I think he'll be much better this year at SF than he was playing PF last year...


He really stood out the first time I saw him, and every time thereafter I kept saying to myself, That kid's got NBA written all over him. He'll be absolute dynamite at SF this year.



> OSU and Kansas are easily the best 2 teams in the conference, I think they're probably at least 10 poll-spots above Texas...I know Texas has studs coming in but they lost quite a bit last year as well.


True, they did lose a lot....but you can't disregard the talent they have coming in. I think Gibson is going to be very, very good from day one.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jmk</b>!
> 
> 
> Sean May is not a top 5 center. He was extremely lackluster last year and I expect the same this year. Put a quick C on him and he doesn't know what to do.


Would you like to know why he had alot of trouble this past season with quickness? Well, Mr. May was out of shape. He injured his ankle his Freshman year, which threw his conditioning off for last year. And last year UNC had no legitimate backup for him, so he had to play many many minutes and carry the bulk of the post play out of shape. That is hard to do, and to still put up the good numbers he did. This offseason, conditioning is his number 1, 2, and 3 priorities. He will be big next season. Raymond Felton was also in a similar position, as far as lack of depth making him play too many minutes. With incoming freshman Q. Thomas and rising sophmore Wes Miller being able to back him up, excpect big things from RayRay.

Also remember that this is only the second year for UNC under Roy Williams system. Last year was alot of adjustment. This year they can get focused right from the get go. We have more depth this year. Last year our defense was horrendous, alot of which i will attribute to fatigue. We have more depth this next year. Hopefully Melvin Scott will get his shot back. All the peices are in place for our team to be downright scary next year. The biggest questionmark will be our attitudes, which along with other things hurt us last year. I think that will change however, the big three McCants, Felton, and May are hungry.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

Whether or not Sean May will be a good NBA player is certainly questionable ... but he's a very nice college center, and he played well last year. Who said he was lackluster? May had 15.2ppg and 9.8rpg last year in the best conference in the country. AS HIS TEAMS ONLY BIG MAN. He's maybe the best rebounder in college basketball. In his two Duke games he had *21(!)* and 15 rebounds, against one of the better front lines in college basketball (Williams / Deng). He didn't do well offensively against Okafor in the UCONN game, but he did get 11 boards in only 22 minutes.

He's a beast on the glass, a decent low post scorer, and one of the few legitimate big men in college basketball. Paired with Marvin Williams he's one of the best reasons to be high on UNC basketball.

(p.s - Raymond Felton is overated - I really don't understand the hype, and Rashad McCants is way underated. He's absolutely ice blooded and one of the best shooters and post up guards in college basketball.)

UNC and Ga. Tech and Wake is going to be a great three way fight in the ACC this year. I can't wait - too bad I'm here in Lawrence now and will be getting Texas A&M vs. Baylor on my TV without a dish package


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>vadimivich</b>!
> too bad I'm here in Lawrence now and will be getting Texas A&M vs. Baylor on my TV without a dish package


There's always good games on Channels 5 and 13 (CBS/Phillips 66 affiliates)....there's almost always a game featuring Kansas, OU, OSU, UT, or Tech on. A&M and Baylor are very rarely on the tube.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

1) North Carolina
2) Kansas
3) Texas
4) Wake Forest
5) Georgia Tech
6) OSU
7) Mississippi State
8) Kentucky
9) Pittsburgh
10) Louisville


----------

